# Για όσα συμβαίνουν στην Κούβα



## nickel (Jul 13, 2021)

Μια ανάλυση για όσα συμβαίνουν στην Κούβα που βρήκα εξαιρετικά πειστική.

Αυτό που συμβαίνει το τελευταίο διάστημα στην Κούβα δεν είναι βέβαια αποτέλεσμα «αμερικανικού δακτύλου» και «πληρωμένων πρακτόρων που παριστάνουν τους διαδηλωτές», όπως απολύτως προβλέψιμα, σχεδόν «καθιερωμένα», δηλώνει το κουβανικό καθεστώς, αλλά τα πρώτα βήματα σε μια πορεία που αποφασίστηκε πριν 10 χρόνια από τον Ραούλ Κάστρο, έμεινε στα χαρτιά ως τα τέλη του 2020 και ξεκίνησε απότομα με τη νέα χρονιά, τραντάζοντας συθέμελα την κουβανική κοινωνία αλλά και το ίδιο το καθεστώς: Είναι η αρχή της πορείας προς τον καπιταλισμό, όσο κι αν αυτή η λέξη εξακολουθεί να είναι «τζιζ» για τα επίσημα κουβανικά χείλη.​​Όταν βέβαια λέμε καπιταλισμό, εννοούμε ένα είδος αυταρχικού κρατικού καπιταλισμού, στα πρότυπα της Κίνας – αφού ο κομμουνισμός δεν λειτούργησε, το next best thing για τα τελευταία σταλινικά κράτη του πλανήτη είναι το μονοκομματικό κράτος όπου οι πολίτες ασχολούνται πλέον όχι με την επιβίωση αλλά με τον προσωπικό πλουτισμό, κάτι που στην περίπτωση της Κίνας δείχνει να δουλεύει πολύ καλύτερα. Όσο κι αν φαίνεται περίεργο όμως, η αχανής Κίνα του ενάμισι δισεκατομμυρίου κινήθηκε πολύ πιο γρήγορα και αποτελεσματικά προς αυτή την κατεύθυνση από το μικρό νησί της Καραϊβικής με τα έντεκα εκατομμύρια κατοίκων, όπου οι ιδεολογικές αντιστάσεις, αλλά και τα δομικά προβλήματα, αποδεικνύονται πολύ ισχυρότερα. Πολύ περισσότερο απ΄ό,τι στην «απρόσωπη» και ανομοιογενή Κίνα, στην Κούβα όπου όλοι ξέρουν όλους η μάχη των συμβόλων, η βαριά σκιά του επιθέτου Κάστρο και η υπαρξιακή διάσταση της ιδεολογίας και της ταυτότητας για το καθεστώς έχουν φρενάρει κάθε μεγάλη μεταρρύθμιση που έχει, στα λόγια μόνο, αποφασιστεί. Μέχρι τώρα.​​Τώρα όμως, είναι αλλιώς. Αν το 2011, όταν ο οξυδερκής (και πολύ ικανότερος του αδελφού του στα πρακτικά ζητήματα, αν και αναμφισβήτητα λιγότερο χαρισματικός) Ραούλ Κάστρο κήρυττε την απελευθέρωση της οικονομίας, τα πράγματα κουτσοπήγαιναν κάπως καλά στο νησί, τα τελευταία χρόνια η κουβανική οικονομία ήταν φανερό πως παρέπαιε, και με την κρίση του κορωνοϊού που εξαφάνισε τον τουρισμό, από το 2020 είναι ουσιαστικώς κλινικά νεκρή. Η ύφεση του 2020 καταγράφηκε στο 11% και κανείς δεν ξέρει που θα φτάσει το 2021, αλλά τα δείγματα του πρώτου εξαμήνου είναι αποκαρδιωτικά: η Κούβα έχει επιστρέψει στην ανέχεια και την έλλειψη βασικών αγαθών των αρχών της δεκαετίας του 90, όταν κόπηκε η πλούσια σοβιετική βοήθεια και ξεκίνησε η θρυλική «Ειδική Περίοδος» (Periodo Especial), που 30 χρόνια μετά συνεχίζεται ακόμα.​​Ποια είναι τα βασικά προβλήματα της οικονομίας της Κούβας;​- Ο κεντρικός σχεδιασμός της​- Ο πολύ μικρός ιδιωτικός τομέας​- Οι ελάχιστες επενδύσεις από το εξωτερικό​- Η πλήρης απουσία επενδύσεων από το εσωτερικό​- Το πλήθος των ζημιογόνων κρατικών εταιριών​- Το περίπλοκο νομισματικό σύστημα και το τεχνητά υπερτιμημένο πέσο​- Η μικρή παραγωγικότητα και ανταγωνιστικότητα​- Η εξάρτηση από τις εισαγωγές​- Η μόνιμη δυσκολία εύρεσης συναλλάγματος, που αυτή την στιγμή λόγω έλλειψης τουρισμού είναι πλέον ασφυκτική.​- Το αμερικανικό εμπάργκο. Η εφαρμογή του αποτελεί ένα μόνιμο αγκάθι στο πλευρό της Κούβας, δεν είναι όμως αυτό η κύρια αιτία της οικονομικής δυστοκίας της χώρας: και να μην υπήρχε, όλα τα παραπάνω θα ήταν αρκετά για να φέρουν την Κούβα στην ίδια θέση.​​Τι προβλέπουν λοιπόν οι μεταρρυθμίσεις του 2011, που ξαφνικά μπήκαν όλες μπροστά το τελευταίο εξάμηνο, φέρνοντας τα πάνω κάτω; Οι βασικότερες είναι αυτές:​- Είσοδος ιδιωτών επενδυτών σε όλες τις κρατικές κουβανικές εταιρίες, εκτός από 124 στρατηγικού ενδιαφέροντος.​- Σταδιακή διακοπή επιχορηγήσεων σε όλες τις κρατικές εταιρίες και επιχειρήσεις.​- Υποχρέωση όλων των ζημιογόνων κρατικών εταιριών (περίπου οι μισές) να ισοσκελίσουν τους προϋπολογισμούς τους εντός ενός έτους, αλλιώς θα συγχωνευθούν, θα πουληθούν ή θα κλείσουν. Σε αυτή την περίπτωση οι υπάλληλοι θα απολυθούν και θα πρέπει να βρουν μόνοι τους τον δρόμο τους προς τον ιδιωτικό τομέα.​- Διακοπή κρατικής επιδότησης σε συγκεκριμένα προϊόντα πρώτης ανάγκης ώστε να διατηρούνται οι τιμές τους τεχνητά χαμηλές. Στο εξής, οι τιμές τους θα διαμορφώνονται από την αγορά (αν και σε κάποια η κυβέρνηση θα εξακολουθεί να θέτει ανώτατες τιμές, ώστε να μην υπάρχει «αισχροκέρδεια»).​- Πλήρης αλλαγή της νομισματικής πολιτικής των δύο παράλληλων νομισμάτων (του «εθνικού» πέσο στο οποίο πληρώνονται οι μισθοί και οι συντάξεις και παρέχονται κάποια βασικά αγαθά, και του «σκληρού» ανταλλάξιμου πέσο, σε κλειδωμένη αντιστοιχία 1:1 με το αμερικάνικο δολάριο, με το οποίο λειτουργούσε η οικονομία του τουρισμού και η αγορά των καταναλωτικών αγαθών), κατάργηση του "σκληρού" πέσο, μετατροπή όλων των καταθέσεων σε "εθνικό" πέσο και η πρωτοφανής για τα νεώτερα κουβανικά δεδομένα μεγάλη υποτίμηση του.​​Είναι φανερό ότι οι παραπάνω μεταρρυθμίσεις, όσο κι αν φαίνονται εξωφρενικά ριζοσπαστικές για μια σοβιετικού τύπου οικονομία όπως αυτή της Κούβας, είναι μονόδρομος επιβίωσης, και για την χώρα και για το καθεστώς. Τότε όμως γιατί οι πολίτες διαμαρτύρονται; Πρώτον,επειδή η Κούβα είναι σαν ένας άνθρωπος που έχει περάσει 60 χρόνια δεμένος σε ένα κρεβάτι και ξαφνικά τον λύνουν και του λένε να τρέξει 3.000 μέτρα στιπλ – η κοινωνία και η καθημερινή ζωή των πολιτών στην Κούβα έχουν ελάχιστες δυνατότητες και «μαξιλάρια ασφάλειας» να απορροφήσουν τους τρομακτικούς κραδασμούς μιας τέτοιας αλλαγής. Πριν τα οφέλη, που είναι μεσοπρόθεσμα, θα υπάρξει άφθονος πόνος και αυτόν τον πόνο βιώνουν τώρα οι Κουβανοί. Δεύτερον, και αυτό είναι απόλυτη ευθύνη του καθεστώτος, οι μεταρρυθμίσεις αυτές γίνονται βιαστικά και με το πιστόλι στον κρόταφο στην χειρότερη δυνατή συγκυρία, όταν η μεγάλη παγκόσμια κρίση του covid-19 βρίσκεται σε εξέλιξη και ο βασικός αιμοδότης της κουβανικής οικονομίας, ο τουρισμός, είναι εντελώς απών και δεν μπορεί να απαλύνει την οικτρή κατάσταση στο νησί. Το καθεστώς έπρεπε να έχει κάνει τα πρώτα βήματα 10 χρόνια πριν, όταν τα πράγματα ήταν πολύ καλύτερα. Δείλιασε τότε, με αποτέλεσμα τώρα ο αντίκτυπος των μέτρων να είναι πολλαπλάσιος στην εξουθενωμένη κοινωνία.​​Από όλες τις μεταρρυθμίσεις, η ωρολογιακή βόμβα που ήταν σίγουρο ότι θα σκάσει αργά ή γρήγορα είναι η νομισματική μεταρρύθμιση. Το περίπλοκο σύστημα των δύο νομισμάτων προσέφερε στην Κούβα την απαραίτητη σταθερότητα τιμών στα πολύ δύσκολα χρόνια της δεκαετίας του1990, στην πορεία όμως έγινε ένα τεράστιο βαρίδι στην οικονομία, καθώς η εντελώς τεχνητή επίσημη ισοτιμία 1 πέσο = 1 ανταλλάξιμο πέσο = 1 δολάριο ήταν εκτός πάσης οικονομικής πραγματικότητας και έσπρωχνε την οικονομία της χώρας προς την εξάρτηση από τις εισαγωγές, ενώ κάλυπτε, έστω στα χαρτιά, την μεγάλη χασούρα πολλών κρατικών εταιριών μέσω της εμφάνισης πλασματικών προϋπολογισμών. Στο εσωτερικό, λόγω της πολιτικής του σκληρού νομίσματος, οι εισαγωγές φαίνονταν φθηνές, όμως το κράτος στην πραγματικότητα διέθετε σε ντόπιο νόμισμα χωρίς διεθνή αξία προϊόντα που αγόραζε από το εξωτερικό σε αμερικάνικα δολάρια, δηλαδή σε πολύτιμο και δυσεύρετο συνάλλαγμα. Ωστόσο, καθώς οι (επιδοτούμενες στην ουσία) εισαγωγές επικρατούσαν, τα έτσι κι αλλιώς λίγα ντόπια προϊόντα διαρκώς λιγόστευαν και κατέληξαν μόνο να καλύπτουν ένα μικρό μέρος των αναγκών σε τρόφιμα και τίποτα άλλο. Αν και βεβαίως αυτή η πολιτική απέβαινε εις βάρος της οικονομίας, στηρίχθηκε επί δεκαετίες για πολιτικούς λόγους (να φαίνεται πως υπάρχουν αγαθά στην αγορά), έχοντας ως πολύ χαρακτηριστική παρενέργεια την οικονομία και κοινωνία των δύο ταχυτήτων που ήταν η Κούβα μετά το 1994, όπου όσοι είχαν πρόσβαση σε «σκληρά» πέσος (οι εργαζόμενοι στον τουρισμό, οι μαυραγορίτες και όσοι λαμβάνουν εμβάσματα από το εξωτερικό) ζούσαν σχετικά άνετα για τα κουβανικά δεδομένα, ενώ όσοι είχαν πρόσβαση μόνο στα «εθνικά» πέσος των μισθών και των συντάξεων, που ανταλλάσσονταν στην πραγματική αγορά σε αναλογία που άγγιζε το 1 «σκληρό» πέσο προς 30 «εθνικά», κυριολεκτικά αγωνίζονταν να επιβιώσουν.​​Στην πραγματικότητα όμως, η πολιτική των τεχνητών ισοτιμιών και του σκληρού νομίσματος σε μια χώρα με τον ελάχιστο οικονομικό δυναμισμό της Κούβας ήταν μαθηματικά βέβαιο ότι θα οδηγούσε σε βάλτωμα της οικονομικής δραστηριότητας, απώλεια ακόμα και της ελάχιστης ανταγωνιστικότητας και ακινησία. Η πρόσθετη ασφυκτική έλλειψη ρευστότητας λόγω διακοπής της τουριστικής ροής άφηνε μόνο μία λύση διαθέσιμη, και αυτή επέλεξε το κουβανικό καθεστώς: γενναία υποτίμηση του νομίσματος και στη συνέχεια, ελεύθερη διακύμανση του σε συνθήκες αγοράς, ώστε το κράτος να «τυπώσει» χρήμα και η οικονομία να ξαναπάρει μπροστά. Μια δυνητικά σωτήρια, αλλά και άκρως επικίνδυνη επιλογή.​​Στα πλαίσια αυτής της κοσμοϊστορικής απόφασης, από την 1η Ιανουαρίου το «σκληρό» πέσο αποσύρθηκε από την αγορά και οι Κουβανοί έλαβαν διορία να ξεφορτωθούν τα «σκληρά» πέσος τους ως το τέλος Ιουνίου, γιατί από 1ης Ιουλίου δεν γίνονται δεκτά. Καθώς το «σκληρό» πέσο ήταν επίσης το βασικό νόμισμα των καταθέσεων, ο νέος νόμος προβλέπει την αυτόματη μετατροπή των καταθέσεων από «σκληρό» σε «εθνικό» πέσο την 1η Ιουλίου, σε ισοτιμία 1:24, μια ισοτιμία που όμως είναι σημαντικά χαμηλότερη από την ισοτιμία της αγοράς – με άλλα λόγια, όποιος Κουβανός δεν βρήκε τρόπο να αλλάξει τα «σκληρά» πέσος του στην αγορά σε πιο συμφέρουσα τιμή (πράγμα όχι εύκολο με την ξαφνική υπερπροσφορά) υπέστη σημαντική χασούρα στις αποταμιεύσεις του. Ταυτόχρονα, επανεμφανίστηκαν για πρώτη φορά μετά από 20 σχεδόν χρόνια τα κρατικά καταστήματα που πωλούν καταναλωτικά αγαθά αποκλειστικά σε αμερικάνικα δολάρια, σε μια απελπισμένη προσπάθεια του κουβανικού κράτους να «μαζέψει» από το εσωτερικό της χώρας ό,τι δολάριο (διάβαζε: συνάλλαγμα) κυκλοφορεί, ανάμεσα στους τουρίστες ή και τους Κουβανούς.​​Η διακοπή της επιδότησης των εισαγόμενων προϊόντων και η ταυτόχρονη υποτίμηση του ενός και μοναδικού πλέον πέσο (που, θυμίζουμε, από ονομαστική ισοτιμία 1:1 με το δολάριο πήγε, εν μία νυκτί, στο 1:24) πυροδότησε μια εκρηκτική άνοδο τιμών στο νησί μετά την πρωτοχρονιά, που συνοδεύτηκε από μεγάλη έλλειψη προϊόντων και ειδών πρώτης ανάγκης, εν μέρει λόγω της τεράστιας συναλλαγματικής στενότητας και εν μέρει λόγω κερδοσκοπίας και μαύρης αγοράς, που στην Κούβα αποτελεί μια μείζονα οικονομική δραστηριότητα, η οποία ενίοτε υποσκελίζει την επίσημη οικονομία. Με άλλα λόγια, τα προϊόντα που εξαφανίστηκαν από τα κρατικά καταστήματα επανεμφανίστηκαν στους δρόμους, σε πολλαπλάσιες τιμές.​​Ταυτόχρονα με την, πρωτοφανή για τα κουβανικά δεδομένα, απελευθέρωση των τιμών, το κουβανικό καθεστώς έδωσε πλουσιοπάροχες αυξήσεις σε όλους τους δημοσίους υπαλλήλους, σχεδόν πενταπλασιάζοντας τον μισθό τους (βεβαίως, σε υποτιμημένο / πληθωριστικό νόμισμα). Οι αυξήσεις αυτές έκαναν πιο ανεκτή την τεράστια άνοδο του κόστους ζωής, όμως δεν επεκτάθηκαν στον ιδιωτικό τομέα, με αποτέλεσμα ένα νέο είδος κοινωνίας των δύο ταχυτήτων να κάνει την δειλή εμφάνιση του: τον δημόσιο τομέα που εξακολουθεί να επιδοτείται και τον μικρό αλλά διαρκώς αναπτυσσόμενο ιδιωτικό τομέα που αφήνεται να τα βγάλει πέρα μόνος του σε συνθήκες που πηγαίνουν από το ένα άκρο της τεχνητής νομισματικής σταθερότητας που οδηγεί σε πλήρη ακινησία στο άλλο άκρο: τις αλλεπάλληλες υποτιμήσεις (ο Κουβανός πρωθυπουργός δήλωσε ήδη ότι «θα ακολουθήσουν πιθανότατα και άλλες») και τον ανεξέλεγκτο πληθωρισμό, τον εφιάλτη όλων των κυβερνήσεων και κυρίως των αυταρχικών, μια και η Ιστορία έχει αποδείξει ότι πολύ περισσότερες δικτατορίες έχουν ανατραπεί λόγω ανόδου των τιμών στα είδη πρώτης ανάγκης παρά για πολιτικούς λόγους. Σε χειρότερη, δε, θέση από όλους βρίσκονται οι Κουβανοί που επισήμως δεν εργάζονται, οι οποίοι είναι πάρα πολλοί (35 με 40% του εργατικού δυναμικού, ένα πολύ υψηλό ποσοστό για οποιαδήποτε χώρα), ως τώρα βιοπορίζονταν σε δουλειές του ποδαριού και μικροπαρανομίες ή ζούσαν, για διάφορους λόγους, μόνο με τα απολύτως απαραίτητα του κρατικού δελτίου σίτισης (libreta) και αναμένεται να υποφέρουν τρομερά από την έκρηξη των τιμών αλλά και την διακοπή των επιδοτήσεων, που επηρεάζει άμεσα και το κρατικό δελτίο σίτισης (έχει ήδη ανακοινωθεί αυτό). Δυστυχώς, δεν υπάρχει καμία πρόβλεψη από το κράτος για αυτή την κατηγορία πολιτών και είναι άγνωστο σε τι καταστάσεις θα οδηγήσει η διαφαινόμενη πλήρης εξαθλίωση τους.​​Αυτή είναι λοιπόν η αιτία (ή η αφορμή, ανάλογα με το βάθος που θέλει να δει κανείς τα πράγματα) της τρέχουσας αναταραχής στην Κούβα: η νομισματική μεταρρύθμιση (διάβαζε: βίαιη υποτίμηση του νομίσματος) που ενώ είναι απολύτως απαραίτητη, εφαρμόζεται ξαφνικά και άγαρμπα με τρόπο που κάνει το κόστος ζωής δυσβάσταχτο για ένα πολύ μεγάλο αριθμό πολιτών, ενώ συμβαίνει στην χειρότερη δυνατή χρονική συγκυρία, στοιβάζοντας τη μία οικονομική κρίση (μεταρρυθμίσεις) πάνω στην άλλη (διακοπή τουριστικών ροών λόγω covid-19), και συνοδεύεται από μεγάλες ελλείψεις αγαθών και ατελείωτες ουρές για αγορά ψωμιού, απορρυπαντικών ή χαρτιού υγείας, ένα θέαμα που τα τελευταία 20 χρόνια λόγω των εσόδων του τουρισμού είχε μειωθεί αρκετά.​Υπάρχει λοιπόν διάχυτη οργή στην Κούβα, που ενισχύεται και υποδαυλίζεται από το γεγονός πως δεν προβλέπονται τρόποι εκτόνωσης της δυσαρέσκειας – δεν υπάρχει ελεύθερος τύπος ή τηλεόραση, τα πολιτικά κόμματα απαγορεύονται, οι διαδηλώσεις απαγορεύονται, το διαδίκτυο ελέγχεται, δεν υπάρχει θεσμικός τρόπος να αλλάξει η χώρα κυβέρνηση ή, έστω, να πειστεί η κυβέρνηση από τον λαό να αλλάξει την πολιτική της. Τίποτα από όλα αυτά δεν προβλέπεται στο κουβανικό σύνταγμα, με αποτέλεσμα ο θυμός για την οικονομική ανέχεια να μετατρέπεται εύκολα σε αίτημα πολιτικής αλλαγής, ακόμα και από ανθρώπους που ως τώρα δεν εκφράζονταν πολιτικά. Και εκεί βρίσκεται ο μεγάλος κίνδυνος για το κουβανικό καθεστώς: στο ότι η απαραίτητη για την επιβίωση του απελευθέρωση της οικονομίας εμπεριέχει κοινωνικούς και πολιτικούς κλυδωνισμούς που είναι άγνωστο αν θα καταφέρει να απορροφήσει, ενώ ταυτόχρονα η απελευθέρωση καθεαυτή προϋποθέτει την μείωση της επιρροής και του ασφυκτικού ελέγχου στην κουβανική καθημερινότητα, κάτι που αντιβαίνει την ίδια του την φύση η οποία εξαρτάται από αυτόν τον έλεγχο περισσότερο απ΄ότι από την όποια ευημερία. Με δύο λόγια, το κουβανικό καθεστώς ρισκάρει τα πάντα αυτή την στιγμή και αυτό συμβαίνει σε μια φάση που δεν υπάρχει κανένα Καστρικό «τοτέμ» στο τιμόνι της χώρας. Ο Ραούλ στα 89 του χρόνια έχει πια αποσυρθεί από την ενεργό πολιτική (αν και το όνομα του ακόμα εμπνέει κάτι από κύρος και φόβο), ενώ ο νυν πρόεδρος Χόρχε Ντίας Κανέλ, ένα ικανό επαγγελματικό στέλεχος του ΚΚ γεννημένο το 1960, δεν διαθέτει το ιστορικό έρεισμα και μάλλον ούτε το χάρισμα για να ελέγξει επί μακρόν την κατάσταση αν αυτή παρεκτραπεί.​​Το ερώτημα, επομένως, σε αυτή την φάση δεν είναι κατά πόσο θα παραμείνει σοσιαλιστική η Κούβα, αλλά υπό ποιες συνθήκες (ομαλές ή ανώμαλες) θα καταλήξει σε κάποιου είδους καπιταλισμό, μια και αυτή είναι η μοναδική ρεαλιστική διέξοδος για την επιβίωση της. Η προσωπική μου άποψη είναι πως η αντίστροφη μέτρηση για το καθεστώς, έτσι όπως το ξέρουμε, έχει ήδη αρχίσει.​




__ https://www.facebook.com/yannis.dimitriadis.5/posts/4825744637453303


----------



## SBE (Jul 17, 2021)

Μου θύμισε όπως το διάβαζα τη Σαουδική Αραβία, που όταν επιτράπηκε (πάλι) το σινεμά, πολλοί Σαουδάραβες ήταν δυσαρεστημένοι που το κράτος επιτρέπει τέτοια διαφθορά και αμαρτία.


----------



## Marinos (Jul 17, 2021)

Όποιος έχει υπομονή μπορεί να διαβάσει και αυτό το νήμα:

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1414626287239450627


----------

